# Dracaena?



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday, during Petco's sale, I bought several plants to upgrade one of my bettas tanks with. One of the ones I bought was a "combo pack" of several different species. 

One of the plants in it looked familiar, and the little label tab had a species name that I recognized: "Dracaena." I'm more familiar with this being a terrestrial plant, and I know pet stores have a bad habit of selling "aquatic plants" that can survive being submerged for a few months before they die. It would not surprise me at all if this was one of those plants.

Can someone ID it for me and either confirm or refute my ID of Dracaena? It's the plant in the back right corner of the tank, behind the Balinese lantern. I can get additional shots if needed.


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

Dracaena "Lucky Bamboo" is a terrestrial plant. It may last a while submerged but will eventually die. 

It can be kept well hydroponically though. I have a few stalks in one of my HOB filters and it is doing quite well. Keeping the leaves out of the water is most important.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

It is indeed dracaena. General rule of thumb is variegated leaves (two colours, like the dracaena) are not true aquatics. 

Incase it is of any help, another is that true aquatics tend to flop once you take them out of the water, but sellers habits of growing emersed can make this a little less clear-cut. Waxy leaves are also a general no-no but you only have to look at anubias to see that they are waxy, but are true aquatic/amphibious. I found these helpful with chain fish stores until I jnew more about what I am looking for. I tend to have a mental list and only buy thise now tbh. xD


----------



## ranetree (Jul 8, 2013)

BettaMummy87 said:


> It is indeed dracaena. General rule of thumb is variegated leaves (two colours, like the dracaena) are not true aquatics.
> 
> Incase it is of any help, another is that true aquatics tend to flop once you take them out of the water, but sellers habits of growing emersed can make this a little less clear-cut. Waxy leaves are also a general no-no but you only have to look at anubias to see that they are waxy, but are true aquatic/amphibious. I found these helpful with chain fish stores until I jnew more about what I am looking for. I tend to have a mental list and only buy thise now tbh. xD


Extremely useful information! Thank you!

Could this particular plant be grown with its roots in water? I have another tank with space inside its filter, and I'm wondering if I could stick the roots in there.


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

I've had one in my filter for over 6 months now.


----------

